# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Should I be breathing through my nose?

## Puffin

When I sleep, and sometimes during the day, I breathe with my mouth open. I happened to stumble upon some sites that claim mouth-breathing is unhealthy and bad for the lungs; since I'm unsure about the validity of it all, I'm going to ask you guys. Is it better to breathe through your nose or mouth?

If nose-breathing is better, I'll find a way to do it. But when I breathe through my nose, I have to take a pretty deep breath because I'm not getting enough oxygen from taking a regular one. This is concerning to me, and something else I'd like to ask: why is this?

I'm thinking it could be deviated septum, but there's not much about it on the net.

----------


## OldNutter

Well I have the same problem, doctors told me it's fine when I was younger, but if you breath through your nose, it filters alot of dust and crap as it passes through. When you breath through your mouth, you lose that, but your lungs can compensate for that.

Another thing is that your nose can heat up and cool down the air your breathing as well, which you mouth doesn't do very well

----------


## Puffin

I've heard of the heating and cooling thing before, can't remember where though. Thanks for the input.

----------


## heroleon

I find breathing though my nose easier, but when it's all stuffed up, it's hell to pay. Especially when you're trying to get into SP. Feels like sleep apnea.

----------


## Bowie

I always breath through my nose. Except maybe when I'm exercising really intensely. The thing is, when I am really relaxed and about to fall asleep, I just drop my jaw a little. The muscles in my face are never completely relaxed if I don't.

A deviated septum might be the reason for you not being able to breath through your nose properly, have you broken your nose before? I believe everyone has a deviated septum to some extent though, so don't rule out other things. It might be a good idea to just go see your doctor, I don't think we can really diagnose these things for you over the internet.  ::wink::

----------


## Puffin

I hit my head on a brick fireplace when I was a few years old, but I'm not sure if that could've impacted my breathing. I'm definitely going to see my doctor at some point.

----------


## Lakona

If you have trouble getting enough air through your nose, you may need to work on your level of fitness.

----------

